
Evolving Our License for the Next Wave of MetaMask Users - wslh
https://medium.com/metamask/evolving-our-license-for-the-next-wave-of-metamask-users-81b0b494c09a
======
verdverm
Are they still sending failed transactions and wallet addresses to their 3rd
party crash reporting service?

